# PTAP list for 2008-2009



## so_soon (Jun 18, 2008)

MERIT LIST OF PAK-ORIGIN STUDENTS WHO APPLIED FOR ADMISSION IN MBBS, BDS,D-PHARMACY & ENGINEERING
UNDER (PTAP) SESSION 2008-09


MBBS: NUMBER OF SEATS: 15


S.No. Name Nationality D/o Birth Equ/
Marks % Institution Offered 
1. Miss. Nurul Emaan Ameen Canadian 04-02-1989 935/1100 King Edward Medical College, Lahore 
2. Miss Sonia Malik British 06-12-89 935/1100 Rawalpindi Medical College, Rawalpindi 
3. Miss Maham Ashraf Khan Canadian 02-12-90 935/1100 Allama Iqbal Medical College, Lahore 
4. Miss Anood Laquat Ali Canadian 05-01-89 921/1100 Fatima Jinnah Medical College, Lahore 
5. Mr. Muhammad Muslim Mubashir USA 10-06-88 897/1100 Dow Medical University, Karachi 
6. Ms. Marrium Iqbal Sadaf Canadian 29-07-85 889/1100 Fatima Jinnah Medical College, Lahore 
7. Mr. Waqas Abbasi British 02-11-87 889/1100 Punjab Medical College, Faisalabad 
8. Miss Rabia Shaikh USA 06-01-90 878/1100 Dow Medical University, Karachi 
9. Miss Afsheen Afzal Canadian 20-10-86 877/1100 Fatima Jinnah Medical College, Lahore 
10. Miss Zanib Gohir USA 15-01-89 869/1100 Sindh Medical College, Karachi 
11. Miss Sumaiyyah Ejaz Malik British 14-05-89 864/1100 Fatima Jinnah Medical College, Lahore 
12. Mr. Ovais Rehman Shah Canadian 24-07-88 861/1100 Sindh Medical College, Karachi 
13. Mr. Abbas Ali Khan Irish 20-3-90 858/1100 Khyber Medical College, Peshawar 
14. Miss. Aruge Lutaf USA 25.12.91 858/1100 Fatima Jinnah Medical College, Lahore 
15. Mr. Imraan Adil Ameen Canadian 03-05-90 853/1100 Punjab Medical College, Faisalabad 



WAITING LIST


S.No. Name Nationality D/o Birth Equ/
Marks % 
1. Mr. Hannan Sattar Dogar USA 08-06-90 851/1100 
2. Mr. Muhammad Muslim Maaz USA 23-10-89 849/1100 
3. Miss Arooj Naeem Kohli USA 22-02-90 847/1100 
4. Miss Aqsa Syed Canadian 02-08-90 845/1100 
5. Miss Ayshah Tehseen Qureshi USA 07-12-89 842/1100 
6. Mr. Umer Farooq Ahmed Khan Canadian 07-08-88 836/1100 
7. Mr. Farukh ikram USA 07-08-90 833/1100 
8. Ms. Saliha Hassan Malik Canadian 24-04-90 828/1100 
9. Miss Fatima Alam USA 22-05-89 827/1100 
10. Mr. Umar Sharif Canadian 14-05-86 825/1100 





BDS: NUMBER OF SEATS: 02


S.No. Name Nationality D/o Birth Equ/
Marks % Institution Offered 
1. Miss Maham Ashraf Khan Canadian 02-12-90 935/1100 D? Mont. Lahore 
2. Miss Abeer Qazi British 5.3.90 866/1100 D? Mont. Lahore 

WAITING LIST


S.No. Name Nationality D/o Birth Equ/
Marks 
1. Miss Sumaiyyah Ejaz Malik British 14-05-89 864/1100 
2. Miss Sarah Javed USA 20-09-90 821/1100 
3. Miss Iqra Arshad Canadian 05-04-90 812/1100 






D.PHARMACY : NUMBER OF SEATS: 02


S.No. Name Nationality D/o Birth Equ/
Marks % Institution Offered 
1. Ms.Sahrish Iiyas USA 14-10-88 807/1100 Punjab University, Lahore 
2. Miss Habiba Shukar Canadian 11-01-90 791/1100 Punjab University, Lahore 

WAITING LIST: 


S.No. Name Nationality D/o Birth Equ/
Marks % 
1. Miss Tayyaba Irfan Canadian 11-01-90 777/1100 
2. Mr. Muhammad Hamza Zia USA 19-12-90 756/1100 




ENGINEERING : NUMBER OF SEATS: 13


S.No. Name Nationality D/o Birth Equ/
Marks % Institution Offered 
1. Miss Anim Khalid USA 20-03-89 690/1100 U.E.T. Lahore 


IMPORTANT NOTICE:

The institutions are offered on the basis of Merit/Choice/Availability. 
Where Candidates have equal marks, then senior in age is senior in merit. 
Successful candidates must intimate their consent in writing to the Economic Affairs division, Islamabad within 15 days. Otherwise it will be presumed that they are not interested and their seat will be given to the next in waiting.


http://202.83.164.26/wps/portal/Moeas/!ut/p/c0/04_SB8K8xLLM9MSSzPy8xBz9CP0os3h_Nx9_SzcPIwN_dwM3AyMXZ0cXYzdj48AgI_2CbEdFACpg2VA!/?PC_7_OFLO9FH20OG0F02DCAD3F33Q76_WCM_CONTEXT=/wps/wcm/connect/MoeasCL/ministry/highlights/merit+list+of++pak-origin+students+who+applied+for+admissionunder++


I've seen the same people in the HEC list as well as the Foreign students list. I wonder what they do with the overlap, that probably means people in the foreign students list get bumped up from the waiting list. 
anyway, congradulations to the people that got in, if they are reading this.


----------



## ghummank04 (Oct 22, 2007)

why does punjab medical college have two seats


----------

